# Small acreage haybaling niche



## okiecraig (Oct 6, 2009)

Seems alot of folks have trouble finding someone to cut and bale small acreages (less than 10 acres). If those of you with years of experience ( I have very little) were going to pick equipment (mower, rake, round baler) to get started part-time in the small acreage niche, what would be your choice for each activity and why?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

From my experience small acreages are usually odd shaped pieces with structures and obstacles randomly placed. In short they generally represent a real challenge at every phase of the operation. When I get on one of these with a 12' mower and a large tractor it is a white knuckle job turning and dodging. I don't rake so can't comment on that but I roll 5X4s with a 435 JD baler which is not the largest baler out there but still cumbersome in tight spaces.

If you are going to get into this niche and stay there then you might be best suited to a 9' mower, a smaller round baler, a utility tractor that delivers minimum 60hp on the pto. Again on the rake can't say, only used one once and didn't like it. If you are also picking and transporting you will need some trailers and a loader. I pull 2 18' hay trailers in tandem, behind an 80 hp tractor and generally can get into any small field encountered to date. I get 28 bales max on this unit depending on the shape of the bales and the stacking job on the trailers.

One thing to note is if you go for smaller equipment and then decide to get into some big fields you will become frustrated with you lack of productivity. Cutting 80 a with a 9' mower seems like forever and baling 4x4 rounds means you are tying a lot more often compared to other sizes.

If you can get only small but square fields with no obstructions then you would be able to increase the size of your equipment.

Small fields can be a real challenge especially if they are part of the farm site. You will find more junk in the field than you ever thought imaginable. 2 years ago I thought I blew up my mower in a persons yard site. I heard an explosion, like dynamite, and when I turned to look at the mower there was a puff of smoke coming from the roller area. after I got my heart restarted I went to investigate. I found a basketball with a tear in it on the swath behind the mower. Other days weren't so lucky!

Good luck and take care.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

smaller mower, 7 or 9 foot mower. Smaller acreages will have more edge so meaning more branches overhanging low in the field that a large tractor with a cab cannot manuever under. Other then that equipment may not need to be much different. I bale a great many small pieces with few problems.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I'd go with a mower also bigger the better,so you can get something done in a larger field also.For a rake I'd go with a 3 pt single rotor,They work better in tight areas and around curves.And you can lift them high enough to clear windrows.

The baler would depend on YOUR market.What is there a market for and how much a ton.If it's custom work do they want rd bales?I'd go with a baler that you can make any size diameter bale.Have a couple nieghbors have 4 x 6 rd balers,you can make some 4 x4 bales for some that can't handle larger bales.

If you can get a premium for sm sqrs maybe you need to go that route?


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

okiecraig said:


> Seems alot of folks have trouble finding someone to cut and bale small acreages (less than 10 acres). If those of you with years of experience ( I have very little) were going to pick equipment (mower, rake, round baler) to get started part-time in the small acreage niche, what would be your choice for each activity and why?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Hey Okie,
Where I'm at in Indiana we have more small acreages then large. Lot of 5 to 20 acre fields.I have a 13' discbine ,10 wheel V rake ,and a 5 x 5 round baler . I don't have much trouble in the smaller fields getting around ,though it is much nicer doing the 15 acre fields and up. I would say though a 9 foot mower would do you well and a V rake is much faster then other types but then again you pay for that speed in cost of the rake .As far as the round baler goes not much of a problem getting it around where ever you can get your tractor the baler is going to fallow right behind .
One problem with small acreage below 10 acres is not going to make much money doing it on a per acre charge ,you might have to give a one price for everything in order to come out on it or a minimum charge ,say for instance 75 or 100 dollars for mowing .One thing I run into is folks want you to do 5 acres or so . Well it's not really a hay field it's just pasture and it's not going to make hay ,like a hay field would ,so I just shoot them a price that I think I can do it for .They might get a bargain if it makes more then I think or it might run them a little high if it doesn't either way I make what I think I need to from the job. 
Just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

The reason I would stay with a smaller mower is that larger windrows are harder to dry especially along the expected increased edge.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I just wish that we had the 20 acre fields that you guys think are small. 80 acres would be a dream. We cut a lof of 2-5 acre fields (everything is terraced, and stripped, as it's all HEL) with a 15 ft mower, ted it with around 30ft, and rake most of it with some sort of double rake, and pick all the bales with an SP stackwagon. I know some guys are just baffled how we can operate with this acreage.... I had one guy tell me that anything less than 15 acres would be a small pasture and he wouldn't bother with it... this part of the country was settled when horses were the main animal, and the roads and farms are sized accordingly, we're just used to it. MY BIL is visting, and he thinks this area is claustrephobic (sp?) compared to Wyoming.

Anyway, to get to the original question..... I would not have a general use tractor under 100hp, and a mower somehwere from 10-13ft. Depending if it's a disc machine, you'll need more power. I would size the tedder to take 2-3 widths of the mower and rakes..... they're all about 9-11ft? If you go with anything less you'll be banging your head against the wall when you get into decent fields. And like the old saying - you gotta make hay when the sun shines!

Rodney


----------



## triguy46 (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm a newbie, and don't depend on haying as my livelihood. I bought Ford 501 sickle mower, 7 foot, an old new holland side discharge rake and JD 346 baler. I do my 8 acre meadow that has some twists and turns, and all this stuff works fine. This old stuff works fine for me, easy to work on and repair. Just sold my first crop, 150 bales, today to the first couple that came by too look at it. All is well.


----------



## okiecraig (Oct 6, 2009)

OK, I am learning! Many thanks to all who have posted so far. I am inclined to begin this part-time job with small equipment (I have a Massey 135 diesel) such as that mentioned by triguy46 and see how it goes. However, I am first going to do some homework on hay equipment types and terminology so I can ask better questions. BTW, I expect my target fields to be prairie hay if that makes a difference.


----------



## triguy46 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just to further explain, my meadow has not been grazed for 10 years, but I would brush hog it 3 - 4 times a year and ended up with pretty good weed control. Last spring got a sprayer and used some simple 2 4 D and now the place is essentially weed free. In our area, a college town, there is good steady business in small squares. My new customers who bought me out want to buy out of the field next year which would be sweet.

My Father in law has a nice 80 in Coastal Bermuda, is too old/ill to deal with it, and has it being custom cut in rounds. Next spring think I'll drive the 5 miles over and do about 10 acres in small squares.

I'm using a JD 5103, 45 HP, 40 or so at the PTO.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

My fields range in size anywhere from 6 acres to 36. I have a buffer zone along the ditch that will be going back to hay after next years bean crop and it's only 4 acres, but I still wouldn't have anything less than my 13' discbine.

I have a 6 rotor tedder (22') a 25 ft v rake and like what's been pointed out already, a round baler easily follows behind the tractor regardless of the size of the field.

Tractors sizes are a Super 88 diesel(52-55 hp?) on the tedder, a 1855 Oliver diesel (92hp) on the v rake, a 1600 Oliver diesel (73 hp on the dyno when last checked) on the round baler and a White 2-110 on the Discbine (118hp on the dyno).

I'd charge more if I was doing the smaller fields that nobody else would mess with. To be perfectly honest I'd much rather make hay in a 36 acre field than six 6 acre fields.


----------



## Heyhay..eh (Aug 7, 2009)

Further to my post above

I have just completed a 5 a piece and was analyzing the equipment I had against what would have worked better in the situation.

The field was not really a field but a yard site with a small bordering field behind it. The longest run was just over 600' but that ended after 4 passes and it was only on one side. The other side meandered along a berm then widened out about 20' curved around a septic pump out pipe then left into a cul de sac through a ditch and then around back to start. This is about 3 a to get to the next 2 a you doglegged left past the berm. All sides of this field meandered around 2 sides of a dugout, along a row of trees, along a highway, more bush, between a duck enclosure and a chicken pen around a rock garden and then back into the dogleg which was only about 40' wide.

I only mention the field shape to give you some idea of where my head is at when contemplating your niche market.

Mowing: 12' knife/conditioner. Because every row meandered except for the 4 passes on the straight side it was a lot of work to keep the mower out of the "bush" or off of the cut hay. The turns were very tight and the tractor tires rubbed up against the mower tongue/arm. A shorter mower would have had the advantage here.

Baling: JD 435 4X5 (to 6') Yes it follows behind as pointed out but a 5x5 baler would have added another foot width to the baler (or so) making it wider than the tractor. If you are skirting buildings, gardens fences and you are mowing tight to the structures then you might not want to be wider than your tractor. Baler height is another factor. 4x4 balers have a lower profile so if you are on uneven ground when you dump you might want to retain a lower center of gravity Tall balers move that point higher off the ground. If you have to back up to dump then the smaller baler allows you to see over to the back which might be beneficial if you have a lot of obstructions or if you have a kicker to have some reasonable idea as to what you might kick your bale into. Along tree lines your taller baler is always in the branches or at least in more branches which might have an impact on your belts and at very least your paint.

These may seem like little things and if one only does a few fields like this then no big adjustment but if this is you niche then you will no doubt deal with some of these things more frequently that those of us who do larger square fields where maneuverability is not so impaired. If on the other hand you have the luxury of small but regular shaped fields then this may be of no concern and you can go big.

As was pointed out by others you should get to the costing of your services before getting to the niche because the time involved in all processes. For example I did an 8 a field just before getting onto this 5a piece. The 5a took more time to mow, then more time to bale about 1/3 to 1/2 more time and at least 5 times the frustration.

For sure this is a service that people must need. I know in my area there are a lot of people who want someone to come in and do a 3-5 acre meadow, meandering field, yard site but getting to them, maneuvering in them and dodging man made obstacles is the challenge so guys with bigger equipment decline the requests ... even if the hay is free!

I could make 50 free bales this way ... but I am already fairly gray and don't need any more.

Take care


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

What constitutes a small operator? 50 acres or less? 20 acres or less? 5 acres or less? I think we usually would agree a small operator is one that mows 2-6 hours worth of hay in one day and has that size of field baled. The amount of acreage would vary on the capacity of their mower. In grass hay in perfect conditions with a sicklebar mower it is hard to cut more than 2 acres an hour. Drum mower and disc mowers will mow 3-7 acres an hour depending on their size. The drum and disc mower also have the advantage of being able to mow when the grass hay is wet. This means a small operator can mow before and after work when the dew is on the grass. With a sicklebar or haybine that small operator will have to wait until the dew burns off before they start in the middle of the day and have to miss a day of work.

Small operators are often limited by their tractor HP. You have to match the implements to the size of the tractor. A 30-40 PTO HP tractor is usually limited to being used with sicklebar mowers, haybines, drum mowers, small disc mowers, raking, tedding, & older smaller square balers. There are some micro-round balers and the AGCO/MF- Hesston 530- 48"x39" baler that will operate well on less than 40 PTO HP.

If a smaller operator asks his neighbor with larger equipment to put up his hay from start to finish then they are asking them for a 3-4 day commitment. But that same neighbor will be happy to bale his hay if it is mowed & raked, because that is only an afternoon commitment and likely that neighbor will be baling his own hay and have his baler ready to roll. So it is not imperative for a small operator to own a baler.


----------



## robert23239 (May 10, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have 20 acres of my own and do some small fields for other people to help pay for equipment. 
I have a 8 foot deere MoCo, roll bar rake and a 2 wheel tether. I think my next upgrade in the tether.
Problems that I have with small owners is junk in the field and they like to control it all, which is good in some aspects. The junk in the field is very hard on equipment and tires. I did a field last summer, the guy just purchased the field and wanted to make hay for his horses, never again will do a field for a new owner. I had logs stuck in my baler.


----------



## nwfarmer (Jun 16, 2009)

If I had 10 acres of grass I'd buy a couple of cows in the spring and sell them or butcher them in the fall. The equipment might cost more than the hay is worth.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

I have a personal rule that I never make hay under trees. Too much oportunity for breakdowns.


----------



## BCFENCE (Jul 26, 2008)

nwfarmer said:


> If I had 10 acres of grass I'd buy a couple of cows in the spring and sell them or butcher them in the fall. The equipment might cost more than the hay is worth.


I agree with you 100%, Its hard to get people to understand that, Everyone might have diffrent opinons and thats their right to do what they want, but from a financial stand point you can not justify buying and keeping the equipment running running just to cut 5 or 10 acres a hay a year.
This can be done cheaper by rotating your pastures and buying good hay, Now i understand sometimes its hard to find good hay for your animals and that in return drives people to just do their own so they know what their getting, Just my 2 cents, Thanks
THOMAS


----------



## Lazy J (Jul 18, 2008)

We regularly bale small acreages of hay for our Amish customers. The fields are from 5 to 10 acres, but we charge a little extra to cover the added frustration.

Of course we also have customers that expect free use of wagons for their hay, dispute the acreage (its really 8.5 not 10 acres), and attempt to haggle for the per bale price after they receive their invoice.

We ahve a Hobby Hay Maker that is a thron in our side, he charges $0.45 per bale and $8/acre to cut. We ahve refused to drop our prices to "compete" with him. At his prices you can't afford the diesel fuel.


----------



## davang (Apr 7, 2010)

If you don't mind, I just got a 346, ( and an old NH rake like you) have never baled before, any tips on that machine for a newbie? The dealer says it's timed and "field ready" but he only has one ball of twine. Do you use four in there?
THanks

Jeff


----------



## NEHerdsman (Sep 23, 2009)

Most of our fields are small, 10 acres around here would be considered medium to large. We use smaller equipment and yes, it takes us longer to make a bale of hay. But we pay no rent on the fields, I have some where they actually pay me to hay them, so our costs are less too. We obviously don't sell hay for a living either, just use it in conjunction with other operations (boarding horses, pastured beef) We typically use small haybines, 7- 8 feet, although I've had as large as 9 footers. Our roads are small and the gate ways can be small.

We do hay under tree edges a lot with the smaller fields, but like anything else there are tricks to learn to help that. For example, our sequence is to cut from the outside in. We'll rake the outside rows in on or two passes before tedding the hay, this moves the hay away from the edges, makes it dry faster and is easier to work. We tend to cut well maintained natural grasses which I feel stands up to repeated tedding better than some of the "fancy" forage.

Couldn't quit the day job to do it this way, but that doesn't mean it can't be made to work for us...


----------

